# U2 Tour Stage - Unreal



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

check out the stage that U2 is going to be using on this tour. I have never seen anything like it. Massive.

http://360.u2.com/


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I have recently heard that Research in Motion (RIM) of Waterloo, ON is doing a lot of (if not all of) the electronics for this tour.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## tomyam (May 14, 2007)

That is just insane. Hope I can be on that kind of stage one day


----------



## tranman (Feb 4, 2009)

I've played on bigger stages.........in my dreams.kqoct


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

WOW!! :bow:


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

at this scale..it wont fit in 90% of the place they usualy play.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

It's a little silly for a 4-piece, don't you think?

Then again, I still prefer the Horseshoe any day of the week to an arena show.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

When does the tour end?

I'd like to keep an eye open on EBay to see if they try and recoup some of their investment. largetongue


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

hollowbody said:


> It's a little silly for a 4-piece, don't you think?
> 
> Then again, I still prefer the Horseshoe any day of the week to an arena show.


I'd prefer even smaller.......shows that large are just ridiculous.....even stage front the band is going to look like little ants

but I guess so goes the big business of U2 shows (and others' as well - i.e. rolling stones)

I'll buy the DVD instead

a dream show would be front row - seated - no standing up and dancing around - in a intimate theatre type venue - Clapton.....if I saw no other show for the rest of my life - I'd be content


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

lbrown1 said:


> - no standing up and dancing around - in a intimate theatre type venue - Clapton.....if I saw no other show for the rest of my life - I'd be content


Sounds like a show at Convocation hall my favourite place to see a show.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I am sure the cost of carting around this behemoth will be reflected in the ticket prices.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Okay I officially have stage envy. That is VERY cool.......and expensive !!!!!

Odd though.....360 tour right, the animation shows the cameras circling the stage. if you look at the tour dates, it has the configuration of the stage in all the stadiums (expect Toronto) and it is situated on one end of the field. I wonder why????
Thanks for posting that. 
Pete


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

faracaster said:


> Okay I officially have stage envy. That is VERY cool.......and expensive !!!!!
> 
> Odd though.....360 tour right, the animation shows the cameras circling the stage. if you look at the tour dates, it has the configuration of the stage in all the stadiums (expect Toronto) and it is situated on one end of the field. I wonder why????
> Thanks for posting that.
> Pete


I also noted that, Pete. I am thinking maybe it provides that "back of the stage" view. Therefore they call it 360 but a true 360 would be centre of the venue.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

haha, how the are the band going to get on & off the stage? helicopter? lol


IMO as far as venues go, massey hall is where it's at sdsre


----------



## Kestral (Apr 19, 2007)

Wow, nice, can't wait for the show.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Wow, just checking availability for the two Rogers Center shows and two seats in the 200 level area is $528.00 

if nothing else, they are going to make a shit load of money on this tour.


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Wow, just checking availability for the two Rogers Center shows and two seats in the 200 level area is $528.00
> 
> if nothing else, they are going to make a shit load of money on this tour.


please tell me you're checking TicketMaster prices and not regular ticket prices...

Crazy stage.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Luke98 said:


> please tell me you're checking TicketMaster prices and not regular ticket prices...
> 
> Crazy stage.


Is there any other ticket price? Thats the face value Ticketmaster price. Not secondary market. I cant imagine what they will be scalping them for.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

ticketbastard....pretty soon they'll be pillaging for real scalps!!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Anybody take in the show last night in Toronto?


----------



## Voxguy76 (Aug 23, 2006)

Yep. Fantastic show. Huge huge stage setup. They really put on a great live show. Gearwise, Edge's 2 huge rackmounts were off stage to accomodate the 360 view, but his vintage amps were visible behind him. I lost count on how many guitars he switched in and out for each song.


----------

